# Gary Morgan – Take Your Health Into Your Own Hands



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Gary is a master herbalist and a "Wildcrafter."

He spends most of his time teaching people from all
walks of life how to take their health into their own
hands and make their own medicine... with plants,
roots and spices.

This is an ancient art that once allowed people to
to have health freedom and deep awareness of
of how simple healing can truly be when you work
with plants in the right way.

For thousands of years it has been perverted and
hidden by religions, and now by pharmaceutical
corporations.

Check out this interview I did with Gary, you're going
to love this information, PLUS Gary is a hilarious
and very inspiring character. This one video
might even change your life.

Gary Morgan ? Take Your Health Into Your Own Hands | Kacper Postawski Companies


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I know several herbalists. One, Paul Beyerl, teaches master herbalist classes at local community colleges. He is well over 70 and looks and acts like he is 45. He has written several books and is a little kid at heart. I truly love the man as much as I respect him.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I always wonder about dosage....


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Urinal Cake said:


> Gary is a master herbalist and a "Wildcrafter."
> 
> He spends most of his time teaching people from all
> walks of life how to take their health into their own
> ...


yah don't say?


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I always thought the Guy who invented Thai Sticks was a Master herbolist!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Urinal Cake said:


> I always wonder about dosage....


You have to experiment. The dosage will depend on where and how the plant was grown. The amount of active ingredients varies so much that you should always start with a low, safe dose and work it up over time. There can also be interaction with other things you are taking or even the food you eat.


----------

